#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  بسمة أمل علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="10 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم موعدنا و عضو جديد علي كرسي التعارف ليكون ضيفنا ونتعرف عليه أكثر

إنها الباشمهندسة إبنة بورسعيد صاحبة النيو لوك في الروح إنسانة  تضفي بروحها

الجميلة و الهادئة الجمال و الروعة علي كل ما تكتب و تقول إنها

بسمة أمل 

أهلاً ومرحباً بك بسمة أمل علي كرسي التعارف و إن شاء الله تقضي وقت ممتع 

معانا عليه....  بسمة أمل شخصية جميلة حقاً تجبرك علي حبها و إحترامها فهي 

رغم صغر سنها ...إلا أنك تشعر أنها إنسانة كبيرة بعقلها الناضج فهي إنسانة رائعة 

من الزمن الجميل  :Love:  

كل الشكر لك بسمة أن أتحتِ لنا هذه الفرصة الجميلة لنتعرف عليك و نقترب 

منك أكثر و الأن أترككم و بسمة أمل لتبحروا معها في رحلة علي كرسي التعارف 

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

بسمة أمل عرفينا بكِ

كل ما تحبي أن تقوليه عن بسمة أمل يا ريت تقوليه لنا 

تقدري تقولي جلسة أخوية للكلام و الحديث عن النفس

و نحن كلنا آذان صاغية وننصت لك ........

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

*شكرا يابوكى على استضافة بسمة امل
بوكى وكيلة نيابة مية ميه ههههه


بسمة امل اخت فاضلة مش اطول فى الاسئلة
سبب اختيارك لاسمك ؟؟

مع دوام التوفيق والتقدم ،،*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان
حبيبتى الغالية بوكى بوكى 
   
لاختيارك الراااااااااااااااائع جدا

أبنتى الحبيبة وبسمتى الجميلة
بسمة أمل    
نورتى وشرفتى الكرسى
فأهلا ومرحب بيك بيننا
اهم سؤال هو :
من هى بسمة أمل ؟؟؟؟؟
........................*

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا اهلا يا بسمة منورة الكرسي يا جميل
انا سعيدة جدا بقبولك الدعوة سريعا
ودي فرصة اننا نتعرف عليكي اكثر من قرب
والحقيقة انا عرفتك من خلال تعاملي معاكي فانتي انسانة هادئة رقيقة جدا ذو اسلوب جميل ومبدعة في موضعاتك الجميلة
ما عنديش اسئلة حاليا بس هتابع الموضوع الجميل ده بشغف 
كل الود والتقدير لاغلي وارق انسانة
في حفظ الله وامنه

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*               
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لم يشأ القدر ان نلتقي كثير ا 
ولكن قد اتت الفرصه للتقرب والتعارف اكثر 


1- اسمك الحقيقي؟
2- سبب اختيارك اسم بسمه امل؟
3- عمرك؟
4- طالبه ولاموظفه؟
5- احب اوقاتك متى ومع من؟
6- اعضاء لفتوا نظرك بالمنتدى؟ومن من الاعضاء تشعر انه قريب منك من حيث الاسلوب والذوق والمواضيع؟

8-توقيع لفت انتباهك بالمنتدى ؟

9- تحببي الصراحه ....ولا اللعب خلف الستار؟

10- طبعا كلنا بنمر بمواقف لا تنسى ...ايه اكتر موقف عمرة ما راح من بالك؟

وان شاء الله تكون اسئلتي خفيفه عليكي 

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## R17E

إختيـار موفق

أجيبي عن ثلاثة أسئلة مما يأتي :;):  

1 - .......

2 -  ابناؤنا يصنفون متخلفين بسبب نقص المعاملة التربوية التي يتلقونها من الآباء ، أم بسبب أن الآباء يبذلون قصارى جهدهم ولكن لكي ينتجوا أبناءً يشبهونهم ؟

3 -  هل تظنين أننا " كمسلمين " وصلنا لأسوأ مراحلنا وعليه فيجب أن نكون أكثر تفاؤلاً؟

4 - 

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق,

----------


## حنـــــان

بسمة... أهلا بيكي عالكرسي...
انتي من الناس اللي الواحد نفسه يتعرف عليهم أكتر بس مش لاقي فرصة.
والفرصة جات أهيه... تأكدي اني حاتابع كل الأسئلة والأجوبة ان شاء الله.
كل الحب
حنـــــان

----------


## bedo_ic

اختيار جميل ..... لبسمة جميلة  ... من  عضوة ذات اختيار رائع بوكى
لى عودة ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## احمدعمران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

يا الف اهلا وسهلا ومرحب ببسمه الامل 

نورتى  وانستى وشرفتي

يكفينى سعاده انى وجدت حوار قائم حتى اشارككم الحوار

بسمه امل مصريه ولكن اين تقيم حاليا

اعتذر ان كان السؤال تكرر من احد الاصدقاء لانى دخلت الموضوع متأخر

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## بسمة أمل

> [frame="10 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اليوم موعدنا و عضو جديد علي كرسي التعارف ليكون ضيفنا ونتعرف عليه أكثر
> 
> إنها الباشمهندسة إبنة بورسعيد صاحبة النيو لوك في الروح إنسانة  تضفي بروحها
> 
> الجميلة و الهادئة الجمال و الروعة علي كل ما تكتب و تقول إنها
> 
> بسمة أمل 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مش ممكن يكون الكلام دة كله ليا يا ريهام
انا سعيدة جدا بكلماتك الجميلة وسعيدة اكتر انى بينكم  
ومستنية الاسئلة ويارب اعرف اجاوب عليها 
 واوعدكم انى هكون صريحة معاكم  باذن الله
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> بسمة أمل عرفينا بكِ
> 
> كل ما تحبي أن تقوليه عن بسمة أمل يا ريت تقوليه لنا 
> 
> تقدري تقولي جلسة أخوية للكلام و الحديث عن النفس
> 
> و نحن كلنا آذان صاغية وننصت لك ........
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سؤال على الرغم من بساطته يا ريهام وانما صعب جدا... 
مش عارفة صراحة ايه اللى اقدر اقوله عن نفسى 
لكن انا انسانة عادية ليا عيوب اكيد ونفسى اقللها
وبتمنى ان يكون ليا صفات كويسة ونفسى احسن نفسى اكتر 
مش عارفة اقول ايه تانى صراحة يا ريهام بس اكيد هتبان شخصيتى فى اجاباتى
شكرا يا جميل على السؤال الجامد 
وشكرا على كلامك الجميل اللى نفسى اقعد اشكرك عليه ليل ونهار*

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] انا بس عايزة اسلم على بسمة امل واقولها كل المواضيع الي كتبتها كانت  جميلة جدا وباسلوب اجمل
 بالتوفيق اختي الكريمة
 [/grade] :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أهلا بأختنا الكريمة بسمة أمل* 
*كيف حالك ارجو ان تكونين بخير*

*بداية من هي بسمة أمل؟*

*ما هو أهم حدث غير حياتك؟*

*من أكثر من تحبين القراءة لهم في المنتدى؟*

*عضو غاب وافتقديه؟*

*أحلام بسمة أمل خلال العشرين عاما المقبلة*

*خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* يا أهلا بيكي يا أختى العزيزه بسمة أمل على كرسي التعارف ..

كام سؤال بسيط و هتكل على الله ..

إيه هو أكبر طموح ليكي تتمنى توصلي ليه في الدنيا ؟

بتخافي أو بتقلقي من ركوب الأسانسير لوحدك و للا لأ ؟ 

بتحبي تقتني و تستعملي الأشياء أو الأدوات المنزليه كبيرة الحجم و للا صغيره الحجم ؟

في الكتابه بتفضلي الكتابه بقلم خطه على الورق تخين و للا خطه رفيع ؟ 

و هل بتفضلي تمسكي بين بصوابعك القلم السميك أم القلم الرفيع؟

معلش هو كام سؤال غريب كده بس أهو بقى .



و لي عودة بإذن الله .



*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *شكرا يابوكى على استضافة بسمة امل
> بوكى وكيلة نيابة مية ميه ههههه
> 
> 
> بسمة امل اخت فاضلة مش اطول فى الاسئلة
> سبب اختيارك لاسمك ؟؟
> 
> مع دوام التوفيق والتقدم ،،*


*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا اهلا يا صلادينو منور الموضوع
وشكرا على كلامك الجميل وعلى نشاطك المميز
اما عن سؤالك






			
				سبب اختيارك لاسمك ؟؟
			
		

انا اول ما دخلت المنتدى كان اسمى بسمة حزن
طبعا حكاية البسمة من اسمى لانى اسمى الحقيقى بسمة 
اما حكاية الحزن اللى تحول لامل فافتكر ان الحزن كان بسبب احداث اسرية و عربية تدعو للحزن
لكن كتير من اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء جدا زى ابن البلد وبنت مصر والعمدة خلونى اغير الاسم واغير كمان المعنى بدل ما اكتفى ببسمة الحزن احولها لبسمة امل والاسم كان مقترحة اخى العمدة
بس دى كل حكاية الاسم
وشكرا ليك وعلى تشريفك*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان
> حبيبتى الغالية بوكى بوكى 
>    
> لاختيارك الراااااااااااااااائع جدا
> 
> أبنتى الحبيبة وبسمتى الجميلة
> بسمة أمل    
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
امى الحبيبة جدا جدا جداا اللى وحشانى جدا جدا جدا 
اول ما شوفت اسمك فى الموضوع حسيت ان النور زاد 
شكرا يا ماما على تشرفيك  وعلى ردك الجميل وكلامك اللى ما استحقوش يا ماما
اما عن السؤال الصعب:





			
				اهم سؤال هو :
من هى بسمة أمل ؟؟؟؟؟
			
		

فهى انسانة زى ما قولت ليها عيوب كتير ونفسها تكون احسن
ونفسى احقق حاجات كتير واكون مفيدة على قد ما اقدر
ونفسى اكسب حب الناس عن طريق حب ربنا
مش عارفة اقول ايه تانى يا ماما لان صعب اوى انسان يعبر عن نفسه بكلام
لان الكلام ما بيبقاش له معنى الا بالافعال 
ربنا ما يحرمناش منك يا ماما ومن مرورك الجميل
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> اهلا اهلا يا بسمة منورة الكرسي يا جميل
> انا سعيدة جدا بقبولك الدعوة سريعا
> ودي فرصة اننا نتعرف عليكي اكثر من قرب
> والحقيقة انا عرفتك من خلال تعاملي معاكي فانتي انسانة هادئة رقيقة جدا ذو اسلوب جميل ومبدعة في موضعاتك الجميلة
> ما عنديش اسئلة حاليا بس هتابع الموضوع الجميل ده بشغف 
> كل الود والتقدير لاغلي وارق انسانة
> في حفظ الله وامنه



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ام احمد الحبيبة 
هذة الكلمات الجميلة منك تعنى لى الكثير جدا
فانتى شخصية نادرة بحق فى طيبتك واخلاقك وكلماتك الرقيقة العاقلة وخفة دمك
صراحة لا توفيكى اى كلمات حقك
شكرااا جدا يا ام احمد على ردك الجميل 
وانا سعيدة جدا انى بينكم ووسط الاسرة الجميلة المترابطة دى*

----------


## الصعيدي

*فرصة طيبة جدا وأشكرك بوكي بوكي على الاختيار الجميل

بسمة امل

شخصية من أطيب الشخصيات بالمنتدى

وأحسنها أخلاقا

وألينها جانبا

وأشدها تواضعا

ورغبة في العمل والبذل في صمت

أحييها من كل قلبي

وأدعو الله أن يجعل عملها الصالح في ميزان حسناتها

بسمة أمل :

- أشعر أن الله تعالى قد من عليك بنعمة الهداية منذ طفولتك .. ان كان ظني في غير محله .. فهل هناك موقف معين أثر في تحول مسارك .. وسلوك طريق الهداية ؟؟

وجزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة 

*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *               
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لم يشأ القدر ان نلتقي كثير ا 
> ولكن قد اتت الفرصه للتقرب والتعارف اكثر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حنين*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بيكى يا حنين وشكرا جدا على مرورك وردك واسئلتك الجميلة
وانا سعيدة فعلا بالفرصة دى اللى بسعد فيها بردودكم 
ويارب اعرف ارد على اسئلتك





			
				1- اسمك الحقيقي؟
			
		

اسمى الحقيقى بسمة





			
				2- سبب اختيارك اسم بسمه امل؟
			
		

انا اول ما دخلت المنتدى كان اسمى بسمة حزن
طبعا حكاية البسمة من اسمى لانى اسمى الحقيقى بسمة 
اما حكاية الحزن اللى تحول لامل فافتكر ان الحزن كان بسبب احداث اسرية و عربية تدعو للحزن
لكن كتير من اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء جدا زى ابن البلد وبنت مصر والعمدة خلونى اغير الاسم واغير كمان المعنى بدل ما اكتفى ببسمة الحزن احولها لبسمة امل والاسم كان مقترحة اخى العمدة
بس دى كل حكاية الاسم





			
				3- عمرك؟
			
		

فى منتصف الطريق بين ال19 وال20 لكن للاسف العشرين اقرب





			
				4- طالبه ولاموظفه؟
			
		

طالبة فى كلية هندسة





			
				5- احب اوقاتك متى ومع من؟
			
		

الاوقات بتبقى حلوة اوى فى وسط ناس بتحبيهم وانا ساعات بحس انى نفسى الوقت يقف ودة لما بكون مع اسرتى طبعا او مع صحباتى





			
				6- اعضاء لفتوا نظرك بالمنتدى؟ومن من الاعضاء تشعر انه قريب منك من حيث الاسلوب والذوق والمواضيع؟
			
		

صراحة كتير بيلفتوا نظرى بصفة عامة بيلفت نظرى اللى بحس فى مواضيعه اللى نفسه يستفيد ويفيد وصراحة فى كتير جدا فى المنتدى بحس ان ذوقهم جميل واختياراتهم مميزة فمش عارفة احدد حد منهم لكن فى امة الله وانفال وعبده باشا والصعيدى طبعا وفلك وكتير غيرهم بس مش هعرف اقول الكل





			
				8-توقيع لفت انتباهك بالمنتدى ؟
			
		

انا بعجبك بتوقيعات كتير صراحة لكن اخر توقيع لفت نظرى توقيع اخى الكريم احمد ناصر لان فكرة حلوة اوى انك بدل ما تحطى مواضيعك تحطى مواضيع تعجبك يعنى كان دة تقدير منك لحاجة عجبتك  
وفى كمان توقيع الغالية حلا اللى فيه جملة
 إني لأعجب كيف يمكن أن يخون الخائنون أيخون إنسان بلاده؟؟
إن خان معنى أن يكون فكيف يمكن أن يكون؟







			
				9- تحببي الصراحه ....ولا اللعب خلف الستار؟
			
		

اكيد كلنا بنحب الصراحة بس هل بنلتزم بيها دايما دة بقى يحكم بيه اللى حواليا فى الحياة لكن انا اقدرر اقول انى بحاول دايما التزم بيها 





			
				10- طبعا كلنا بنمر بمواقف لا تنسى ...ايه اكتر موقف عمرة ما راح من بالك؟
			
		

مش عارفة قصدك موقف محرج ولا محزن ولامفرح ولا ايه لكن ممكن اقول الموقف اللى ما بنساهوش هوا اول نتيجة ليا فى الكلية والفرحة بتاعتها لما تحسى انك نفسك تبلغى الناس كلها علشان يفرحوا معاكى





			
				وان شاء الله تكون اسئلتي خفيفه عليكي


اسئلتك خفيفة وجميلة زيك يا حنين وفى انتظارك دائما*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> إختيـار موفق
> 
> أجيبي عن ثلاثة أسئلة مما يأتي 
> 
> 1 - .......
> 
> 2 -  ابناؤنا يصنفون متخلفين بسبب نقص المعاملة التربوية التي يتلقونها من الآباء ، أم بسبب أن الآباء يبذلون قصارى جهدهم ولكن لكي ينتجوا أبناءً يشبهونهم ؟
> 
> 3 -  هل تظنين أننا " كمسلمين " وصلنا لأسوأ مراحلنا وعليه فيجب أن نكون أكثر تفاؤلاً؟
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخى يراع على مرورك 
اما عن اسئلتك فيارب اعرف اجاوب عليها:





			
				2 -  ابناؤنا يصنفون متخلفين بسبب نقص المعاملة التربوية التي يتلقونها من الآباء ، أم بسبب أن الآباء يبذلون قصارى جهدهم ولكن لكي ينتجوا أبناءً يشبهونهم ؟
			
		

حيث ان حب الاباء لابنائهم حقيقة لا يمكن نكرانها وكذلك ايضا حب الانسان بطبعه لتجربة كل جديد ورسم طريقه بفرشاته الخاصة فطبيعى جدا ان ينتج التعارض ....
اما عن سؤالك عن السبب فبشكل عام نقدر نقول ان اختلاف الاجيال هوا السبب هوا اللى بيسبب رغبة الاباء فى ابناء لهم نفس طباع جيلهم واماله ومخططاته وهوا ايضا اللى بيسبب نقص المعاملة التربوية لو حضرتك قصدك بالمعاملة التربوية انعدام محاولة تقريب الافكار وفتح مجالات للحوار.






			
				3 -  هل تظنين أننا " كمسلمين " وصلنا لأسوأ مراحلنا وعليه فيجب أن نكون أكثر تفاؤلاً؟
			
		

هناك نصف وجبة فسدت ووصلت لغاية فسادها وفى ربع فى منتصف الطريق لانتهاء الصلاحية اما الربع الباقى فمازال صالحا....
لا اعرف اهذا يدعو للتفاؤل اما للتشاؤم؟؟

وشكرا جدا على مرورك واسئلتك اخى الكريم يراع*

----------


## Basio

مبروك يابسمة 
بسمة انسانة محبة واخلاق تستهال كل خير 
في رعاية الله ياغالية 
وربنا يعينك ......................... :f2:

----------


## بسمة أمل

> بسمة... أهلا بيكي عالكرسي...
> انتي من الناس اللي الواحد نفسه يتعرف عليهم أكتر بس مش لاقي فرصة.
> والفرصة جات أهيه... تأكدي اني حاتابع كل الأسئلة والأجوبة ان شاء الله.
> كل الحب
> حنـــــان



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كلامك غالى عندى جدا يا حنان 
وانتى من الاشخاص اللى الانسان يفتخر بمعرفتهم
ومجرد مرورك على الموضوع اسعدنى جدا
وبالتوفيق والنجاح دائما اختى الغالية*

----------


## عـزالديـن

بسـمة أمـل
محبوبة من الجميع .. تميزت بحسن خلقها 
وأدبها الجم بالاضافة إلى التزامها وحبها للخير .. 
ورجاحة عقلها .. ورقة طبعها .. فهي بحق مثال
يحتذى به لكل فتيات مجتمعنا العربي الاسلامي
كلمات جميلة وطيبة ودقيقة الوصف لأختنا الكريمة بسمة أمل  وصلتنى عبر الرسائل الخاصة  فى دعوة بنت مصر للمشاركة بالموضوع وأجدها قد أحسنت القول فى أخت لنا تستحق كل الخير ولم أجد أفضل منها لأستهل بها مشاركتى

تشرف الكرسى بتواجدك العطر 
وكان الله عوناً لكى فى الإجابة على ماسينهال عليكى من أسئلة
مع أطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق والسداد


ربما أعود لأسأل

 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*بسمة أمل*
إسم على مسمى
شعرت تجاهها الراحة والسكينة والهدوء النفسي وتمنيت أن يكون لدى أخت من أمي مثلها ...
رأيت بها الورع والتقوى والأراء الواعية وودماثة الخلق ....
إحترمت رأيها ولو خالفتني الرأى لما تتمتع به من أسلوب يُحتذى به في الكتابة ....
لم أحضر لأسئلك أختي الفاضلة ...
حضرت لتحيتك وذكر ولو القليل من صفاتك الجميلة ..
سوف أتابع الموضوع ولو أنني أراك ككتاب مفتوح صفحاته مضيئة ...
دمت بخير :f2:

----------


## بسمة أمل

> اختيار جميل ..... لبسمة جميلة  ... من  عضوة ذات اختيار رائع بوكى
> لى عودة ان شاء الله
> تحياتى



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك اخى بيدو على مرورك الجميل وردك
وفى انتظار عودتك باذن الله
بس بلاش اسئلة صعبة*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> يا الف اهلا وسهلا ومرحب ببسمه الامل 
> 
> نورتى  وانستى وشرفتي
> 
> يكفينى سعاده انى وجدت حوار قائم حتى اشارككم الحوار
> 
> بسمه امل مصريه ولكن اين تقيم حاليا
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بيك اخى احمد نورت الموضوع
وشكرا جدا على ردك ومرورك العطر
وعن السؤال بتاع حضرتك 





			
				بسمه امل مصريه ولكن اين تقيم حاليا
			
		

اقيم فى مصر بورسعيد ويارب ما اضطر اقيم فى غير مصر ابدا ....

وشكرا لك على تشريفك*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] انا بس عايزة اسلم على بسمة امل واقولها كل المواضيع الي كتبتها كانت  جميلة جدا وباسلوب اجمل
>  بالتوفيق اختي الكريمة
>  [/grade]



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى الغالية فرى
صراحة مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على كلمات الجميلة
وكلماتك دى هعتبرها وسام  بس كبير اوى عليا 
شكرا اختى الحبيبة على مرورك *

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أهلا بأختنا الكريمة بسمة أمل* 
> *كيف حالك ارجو ان تكونين بخير*
> 
> *بداية من هي بسمة أمل؟*
> 
> *ما هو أهم حدث غير حياتك؟*
> 
> *من أكثر من تحبين القراءة لهم في المنتدى؟*
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بك اخى الكريم الازهرى المصرى
شكرا جدا على تشريفك 





			
				بداية من هي بسمة أمل؟
			
		

هى انسانة زى ما قولت ليها عيوب كتير ونفسها تكون احسن
ونفسى احقق حاجات كتير واكون مفيدة على قد ما اقدر
ونفسى اكسب حب الناس عن طريق حب ربنا
مش عارفة اقول ايه تانى  لان صعب اوى انسان يعبر عن نفسه بكلام
لان الكلام ما بيبقاش له معنى الا بالافعال





			
				ما هو أهم حدث غير حياتك؟
			
		

فى حدث خلانى اعرف قيمة اللى حواليا وان غياب اى حد منهم او احتمال فقده صعب جدا ودة كان اثناء تعب والدى المفاجئ وانا معه ... صدمة صراحة كان ليها اثر كبير عليا يعنى اقدر اقول انها فوقتنى لحاجات كتير 





			
				من أكثر من تحبين القراءة لهم في المنتدى؟
			
		

بحب اقرأ كتابات الصعيدى وانفال ويراع وفاضل ودارية و د جمال مرسى وم على درويش مع انى مقصرة فى دخول القاعات الادبية وكمان بحرص على متابعة مواضيع اشرف المجاهد وامة الله وفلك ودكتورة نسيبة وفى كتير كمان بس انا بقول اللى بيشدنى اسمهم على اى موضوع لكن فى طبعا كتير بقرالهم ويعجبنى جدا كتاباتهم..





			
				عضو غاب وافتقديه؟
			
		

قى كتير صراحة حسيت بغيابهم ان البيت نقص فرد زى طعمة ولينا مع انها بتدخل بس مش زى الاول





			
				أحلام بسمة أمل خلال العشرين عاما المقبلة
			
		

عشرين سنة كتير اوى لكن احلامى اكيد انى اتخرج بتقدير كويس  واشتغل فى مجالى واحاول ابدع فيه يعنى اساعد ولو بحاجة قليلة على نصرة الامة

وشكرا جدا اخى الازهرى على مرورك الثمين ويارب اكون عرفت اجاوب على اسئلتك*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> * يا أهلا بيكي يا أختى العزيزه بسمة أمل على كرسي التعارف ..
> 
> كام سؤال بسيط و هتكل على الله ..
> 
> إيه هو أكبر طموح ليكي تتمنى توصلي ليه في الدنيا ؟
> 
> بتخافي أو بتقلقي من ركوب الأسانسير لوحدك و للا لأ ؟ 
> 
> بتحبي تقتني و تستعملي الأشياء أو الأدوات المنزليه كبيرة الحجم و للا صغيره الحجم ؟
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جدا اخى هشام على مرورك وتشريفك الجميل
وهيا الاسئلة شكلها بسيطة فعلا  بس خايفة يكون تحليل نفسى ولا حاجة 
على العموم هرد وربنا يستر





			
				إيه هو أكبر طموح ليكي تتمنى توصلي ليه في الدنيا ؟
			
		

فى الدنيا نفسى اكون انسانة محبوبة وزى ما قولت نفسى اعمل تأثير فى مجالى يعنى ما بقاش موظفة على مكتب وانما نفسى اعمل حاجة تقلل من تأثير الغرب علينا فى كل حاجة حتى فى التصميمات المعمارية للمبانى واشكالها .... طبعا دى احلام بس الله اعلم هتتحقق ولا لا





			
				بتخافي أو بتقلقي من ركوب الأسانسير لوحدك و للا لأ ؟
			
		

حسب الحالة الفنية للاسانسير بس غالبا ما بخفش الصراحة  مش عارفة دة كويس ولا وحش 





			
				بتحبي تقتني و تستعملي الأشياء أو الأدوات المنزليه كبيرة الحجم و للا صغيره الحجم ؟
			
		

مش عارفة قصدك ايه بس لو على الاقتناء يعنى لو تحف مثلا فبحب الصغيرة غالبا ... يعنى حسب شكل الحاجة المهم ما تبقاش كبيرة من غير فايدة ولا صغيرة بحيث ما تتشافش 






			
				في الكتابه بتفضلي الكتابه بقلم خطه على الورق تخين و للا خطه رفيع ؟
			
		

الخط الرفيع اكيد بيطلع خطى احسن وبستريح فيه





			
				و هل بتفضلي تمسكي بين بصوابعك القلم السميك أم القلم الرفيع؟
			
		

الرفيع برضة بيبقى اريح... 

شكرا يا هشام على الاسئلة الجميلة ويارب ما يدلو على انى شخصية معقدة ولا حاجة 
وفى انتظار عودتك*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *فرصة طيبة جدا وأشكرك بوكي بوكي على الاختيار الجميل
> 
> بسمة امل
> 
> شخصية من أطيب الشخصيات بالمنتدى
> 
> وأحسنها أخلاقا
> 
> وألينها جانبا
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صراحة يا استاذ محمد مش عارفة ارد على كلماتك دى
يعنى افتكر انى عايزة ابروز كل سطر منهم وافتخر بيه لمدة خمسين سنة كدة
جزاك الله كل خير استاذى الفاضل على كلماتك التى لا استحقها
بينما حضرتك تستحق كلمات وكلمات ولكنى للاسف لا امتلك البراعة لصياغتها
اما عن سؤال حضرتك 





			
				- أشعر أن الله تعالى قد من عليك بنعمة الهداية منذ طفولتك .. ان كان ظني في غير محله .. فهل هناك موقف معين أثر في تحول مسارك .. وسلوك طريق الهداية ؟؟
			
		

انا صراحة مش مقتنعة ان الهداية او الالتزام بتيجى مرة واحدة يعنى استغربت اوى لما قريت اخر مواضيع حضرتك (مودى حيران ) ولقيت بيقولوا ان فى واحد التزم السبت بليل؟؟؟
افتكر ان الهداية كنية اكيد ممكن تيجى فجأة لكن كآثار لازم تتطور مع الزمن مش فى يوم واحد الانسان هيعرف كل حاجة والناس تقول اه دة التزم  
المهم نرجع للسؤال فافتكر ان اهلى ربونى باسلوب يحدد الخط اللى المفروض امشى عليه ومدى الالتزام بالدين لكن ما دفعونيش فى الطريق يعنى اظن انهم سابونى احدد اللى انا عايزاه لكن افتكر ان بداية محاولة فهمى للى المفروض اكون عليه اتحقق على كذا مرحلة اولا سماعى لبعض الدروس الدينية دفعتنى لحب المعرفة والاطلاع لاى حاجة انا مش عارفاها او متحيرة فيها وكمان بعض الصدمات فى الطريق فوقتنى وافتكر برضة ان دخولى الجامعة واحتكاكى بنماذج جديدة جدا عليا كان ليه اثر كبير ... بس فعلا فى حاجات كتير انا مقصرة فيها ونفسى احسن نفسى علشان نفسى

وجزاك الله كل خير استاذى الفاضل على كل مجهودك واسلوبك الرائع فى الدعوة وعلى تواجدك بيننا*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

منورة الكرسى يا بسمة 

وربنا يعينك ع الاسئلة وع الكرسى 

انا عندى كام سؤال كده صغيرين وعايزة اجابة وافية وشافية هههههههه

اكتر حاجة ممكن تشدك فى اللى قدامك وتخليكى نفسك تتعرفى عليه ؟؟؟؟

هدوء بسمة صفة مكتسبة ولا طبيعة من الخجل مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟

كفاية كده عليكى واول ما يبقى فيه اسئلة تانية هبقى اجى تانى

ربنا يكرمك يارب يا بسمة ويوفقك لانك بجد انسانة قريبة من قلبى

----------


## بنت مصر

أختي الحبيبة بسمة أمل الغالية

اسمحي لي الاول ارحب بيكي على الكرسي
وان شاء الله تتوفقي في الاجابة على اسئلتنا
ربنا يعينك  علينا ويديكي الصبر  :: 


اسئلتي هي

1- شيء تحرصي على عمله يوميا مهما كانت ظروفك
2- هل لديك شخصية معينة بتعبتريها مخزن اسرارك والبوح بكل ما في نفسك؟
3- ماذا أعطاك الانترنت وماذا اخذ منك .. و المنتدى بصفة خاصة؟


ربنا معاكي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :f2: 


بسنت

----------


## د.عبداللطيف

الفاضلة المتألقة على الكرسي .. بسمة أمل .. تحية وتقدير

أسأل الله أن يجعل كل آمالك وأحلامك تتحقق بالإبتسامة ..
وحقيقة إسم له دلالات مشرقة .. 
قد تكون المرة الأولى ألتي تسعد كلماتي بمصافحة عيناك
بعد أن نثرت على نفسي جزء من شخصيتك الفذة
أعلم بأن الجلوس على هذا الكرسي .. جميل ومتعب
فجماله بوجودك .. وتعبه نسببه نحن لك بمداخلاتنا وأسئلتنا 
وحين تجودين علينا بهذ الدرر من الإجابات .. نتأكد
كم أن حبك أكبر وأشمل .. وكم هو مغرى في إحتواء الآخرين 

بسمة أمل 
تعيش مع الأسرة الكبيرة .. الجد والجدة والوالدين .. ؟
كم ترتيبك في الأسرة .. ؟ 
أي المشروبات تحبين الساخنة أو الباردة أكثر ؟
بسمة أمل .. 
أي من العبارتين يناسبك ولماذا ؟
1) البسمة تجلب الأمل 
2) الأمل يولد البسمة 

سأظل هنا ألملم بعض الأفكار لأرسم شخصيتك
مع يقيني بأنها ستكون لوحة مبهرة من مجموعة إنسان 

تقبلي جل التقدير وخالص الود

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*
..








أختى الغالية بسمة امل 

يشرفنى ويسعدنى أن اشارك فى الحوار معك دائما 

فأنت أخت طيبة وعلى خلق ولن اتكلم عنك الا أن أقول 

أحسبك على خير ولا ازكيك على الله 

أحببت ان أشارك ولم يكن لدى سؤال محدد لك 

ولكن أطرح سؤال عليك >>

ما رأيك فيما يحدث من حولنا فى الدول الاسلامية من تهاون فى أمور الدين وذلك من البعض ؟؟
وخاصة من بعض الفتيات ؟؟

ما رأيك فى موضوع الصور المسيئة لرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ هل هى نعمة أم نقمة ؟؟

وسؤؤؤال أخير >>

هل تأكلين الطيور أم ......   لك حرية الاجابة ؟؟؟؟؟

قرأت بالأمس عبارة أعجبتنى تقول :

جنون البقر .. انفلونزا الطيور ....... ربنا يستر على السمك .....

ههههه

أسعد الله ايامك أختى فى الله


بارك الله فيك أختى فى الله 



جزاك الله خيرا 



*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> مبروك يابسمة 
> بسمة انسانة محبة واخلاق تستهال كل خير 
> في رعاية الله ياغالية 
> وربنا يعينك .........................


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يبارك فيك اخى الكريم جدا
وشكرا على ردك وتشريفك لى بالمرور
وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> بسـمة أمـل
> محبوبة من الجميع .. تميزت بحسن خلقها 
> وأدبها الجم بالاضافة إلى التزامها وحبها للخير .. 
> ورجاحة عقلها .. ورقة طبعها .. فهي بحق مثال
> يحتذى به لكل فتيات مجتمعنا العربي الاسلامي
> كلمات جميلة وطيبة ودقيقة الوصف لأختنا الكريمة بسمة أمل  وصلتنى عبر الرسائل الخاصة  فى دعوة بنت مصر للمشاركة بالموضوع وأجدها قد أحسنت القول فى أخت لنا تستحق كل الخير ولم أجد أفضل منها لأستهل بها مشاركتى
> 
> تشرف الكرسى بتواجدك العطر 
> وكان الله عوناً لكى فى الإجابة على ماسينهال عليكى من أسئلة
> ...




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم عز الدين
كلماتكم وسام لى على الرغم من اننى لا استحقها
وشكرا لك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك وردك فحضرتك من اكثر الاعضاء الذين احرص على متابعة ارائهم ومناقشاتهم
بارك الله لنا فيك وفى مجهوداتك الرائعة
وجزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار عودتك باذن الله*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *بسمة أمل*
> إسم على مسمى
> شعرت تجاهها الراحة والسكينة والهدوء النفسي وتمنيت أن يكون لدى أخت من أمي مثلها ...
> رأيت بها الورع والتقوى والأراء الواعية وودماثة الخلق ....
> إحترمت رأيها ولو خالفتني الرأى لما تتمتع به من أسلوب يُحتذى به في الكتابة ....
> لم أحضر لأسئلك أختي الفاضلة ...
> حضرت لتحيتك وذكر ولو القليل من صفاتك الجميلة ..
> سوف أتابع الموضوع ولو أنني أراك ككتاب مفتوح صفحاته مضيئة ...
> دمت بخير


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صراحة لا استطيع ان اكتب حرفا بعد قراءة كلماتك اخى الكريم دراجون شادو
لان الكلمات من بعض الناس تكون اضعاف اضعاف قيمتها بصدقها وقيمتها التى لا تقدر بثمن
فحضرتك من الشخصيات المميزة فى صراحتها وارائها وافادتها للجميع
وفعلا لقد شعرت بانك شخصية تستحق ثقة الجميع بمجرد تواجدك بالمنتدى
واعتبرك اخى بالفعل واستاذى فبارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> منورة الكرسى يا بسمة 
> 
> وربنا يعينك ع الاسئلة وع الكرسى 
> 
> انا عندى كام سؤال كده صغيرين وعايزة اجابة وافية وشافية هههههههه
> 
> اكتر حاجة ممكن تشدك فى اللى قدامك وتخليكى نفسك تتعرفى عليه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> هدوء بسمة صفة مكتسبة ولا طبيعة من الخجل مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى الدكتورة الرائعة جدا والطيبة جدا جدا ميرا 
شرفتى الموضوع والله وانا فرحانة اوى بكلامك ومجرد تواجد اسمك 
يلا هحاول اجاوب على الاسئلة:





			
				اكتر حاجة ممكن تشدك فى اللى قدامك وتخليكى نفسك تتعرفى عليه ؟؟؟؟
			
		

اكتر حاجة تشدنى فى اللى قدامى انى افهمه؟؟؟ 
يعنى ... فى شخصيات اول ما تشوفيها تحسى انك مش فاهماها يعنى مش على نفس الموجة بتاعتك ممكن تبقى احسن منك او اوحش لكن مش نفس نظامك ... وفى شخصيات تانية تقابليها تحسى انك عارفة كل حاجة عنها يعنى عارفة ايه اللى يضحكها وايه اللى يزعلها يعنى افتكر دة اكتر حاجة بتشدنى. ..  لكن اول حاجة بقى بتشدنى افتكر انها الطيبة وخفة الدم... 





			
				هدوء بسمة صفة مكتسبة ولا طبيعة من الخجل مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟
			
		

الاول علشان ارد هوا الهدوء دة صفة حلوة ولا وحشة؟؟؟
اصل انا معرفش ساعات بلاقيها وحشة وساعات بلاقيها حاجة كويسة
بس افتكر ان السبب هو الخجل والتربية يعنى انا ما احتكتش بناس كتير من صغرى ومالناش برضة علاقات عائلية كتيرة فدة اكيد السبب 
بس برضة افتكر ان الخجل قل مع الدراسة والاحتكاك باشخاص كتير بس لسه برضة صراحة اول ما اقابل حد ما بعرفش اندمج معاه اوى علشان كدة بيقتنعوا انى هادية لكن لما بيتعرفوا عليا كويس بيلاقوا حاجة تانية خالص... 
بس برضة الهدوء او الخجل ليه مميزات وهو انه بيديكى فرصة تدرسى اللى قدامك ..... دة رأيى يعنى بس الله اعلم

انا مستنية عودتك يا ميرا ولو ما رجعتيش هيبقى فى عقاب عسير 
ويارب تكون اجاباتى وافية يا حضرة الباشا وكيل النيابة 
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> أختي الحبيبة بسمة أمل الغالية
> 
> اسمحي لي الاول ارحب بيكي على الكرسي
> وان شاء الله تتوفقي في الاجابة على اسئلتنا
> ربنا يعينك  علينا ويديكي الصبر 
> 
> 
> اسئلتي هي
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الجميلة الرائعة بسنت 
انا لقيت الكمبيوتر اضاءته زادت اول ما فتحت الموضوع قولت يبقى اكيد بسنت وصلت  
انا بشكرك جدا يا بسنت على تشريفك الموضوع وكمان على الكلمات الجميلة اللى وصفتينى بيها فى الاعلام 
صراحة الكلمات خلصت منى بس المشاعر عمرها ما هتخلص
يلا ندخل على الاجابات





			
				1- شيء تحرصي على عمله يوميا مهما كانت ظروفك
			
		

اكتر حاجة بحبها وبحس انها اللحظة اللى بنتظرها كل يوم هوا ان كلنا فى البيت نقعد مع بعض نتكلم ونحكى ونهزر وخصوصا لو اختى الكبيرة معانا





			
				2- هل لديك شخصية معينة بتعبتريها مخزن اسرارك والبوح بكل ما في نفسك؟
			
		

من اصحابى لا صراحة لكن ممكن اختى الكبيرة ووالدتى 





			
				3- ماذا أعطاك الانترنت وماذا اخذ منك .. و المنتدى بصفة خاصة؟
			
		

الانترنت اعطاني كتير معلومات عن السياسة واخر الاخبار و عن الاسلام وحال المسلمين واراء العلماء ومساعدات كتيرة فى الدراسة .....واخد منى اكيد وقت كتييييير  
اما المنتدى فبرضة زود معلوماتى يعنى بدل ما بقيت بدور على معلومة معينة بالسيرش المنتدى ادانى الفرصة انى ادخل واخد معلومات مهمة وبشكل منظم ووافى والاهم بقى من المعلومات الاراء والمناقشات يعنى تسمعى اراء ناس كتير وتحاولى تكونى رأى خاص بيكى  حاجة مفيدة وتفتح العقل جدااا
واكيد طبعا اتعرفت على ناس واعية ومثقفة وطيبة يعنى عرفت ان الدنيا بخير فعلا ولسه فى ناس بتدى وهدفها تفيد اللى حواليها ... حتى النماذج السيئة اللى ساعات بتمر بينا فى المنتدى لثوانى استفدت منها انى عرفت ان فى نماذج مش مفهومة فى المجتمع والدنيا مش بمبى اوى وانما فى جزء لونه اسود شوية... ولما بشوف اللون الاسود بميز البمبى اكتر واكتر ... واكيد لان المنتدى جزء من المجتمع دة بيساعدنى انى افهم المجتمع اكتر ..

شكرا يا بسنت على مرورك العطر
وجزاكِ الله كل خير*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> الفاضلة المتألقة على الكرسي .. بسمة أمل .. تحية وتقدير
> 
> أسأل الله أن يجعل كل آمالك وأحلامك تتحقق بالإبتسامة ..
> وحقيقة إسم له دلالات مشرقة .. 
> قد تكون المرة الأولى ألتي تسعد كلماتي بمصافحة عيناك
> بعد أن نثرت على نفسي جزء من شخصيتك الفذة
> أعلم بأن الجلوس على هذا الكرسي .. جميل ومتعب
> فجماله بوجودك .. وتعبه نسببه نحن لك بمداخلاتنا وأسئلتنا 
> وحين تجودين علينا بهذ الدرر من الإجابات .. نتأكد
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
د عبد اللطيف حضرتك نورت الموضوع 
وكلماتك الجميلة لا يكفى الشكر للرد عليها فجزاك الله كل خير
واعتذر عن عدم اشتراكى فى موضوع التهنئة بحضرتك فهنتهز الفرصة
واقول انك نورت المنتدى بوجودك بينا ويارب تقضى وقت سعيد دايما
وردى على اسئلة حضرتك:





			
				تعيش مع الأسرة الكبيرة .. الجد والجدة والوالدين .. ؟
			
		

الجدود فى ثلاثة منهم لم اعايشهم للاسف ولا احمل لهم الا ذكريات والدي اما جدى الرابع من امى رحمه الله كنا نراه على اوقات متباعدة بحكم اختلاف المدينة حتى توفى منذ عدة اعوام
ولهذا فانا اعيش مع والدي واخوتى





			
				كم ترتيبك في الأسرة .. ؟
			
		

انا الثالثة من اربع ... ثلاثة بنات وولد  .. واخى واختى الاكبر منى تزوجوا فلا يقيموا معنا حاليا





			
				أي المشروبات تحبين الساخنة أو الباردة أكثر ؟
			
		

صراحة كل نوع له وقته لكن افتكر ان الباردة بحبها اكتر يعنى ممكن تكون بترفع روحى المعنوية اكتر... 





			
				أي من العبارتين يناسبك ولماذا ؟
1) البسمة تجلب الأمل 
2) الأمل يولد البسمة
			
		

انا اللى يناسبنى اكتر ان البسمة تجلب الامل يعنى ساعات بسمة تخونك بيها شفتاك تضئ الامل فى نفسك ... فتستمتع بها وتحاول ان تواظب عليها...فتدمنها
لكن بالتأكيد ايضا هناك بسمة تنتج عن امل جعل كل ما حولك مبهجا

لسه صراحة نفسى اشكر حضرتك على ردك الجميل
بس مش عارفة اقول ايه
شكرا*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم جدا اشرف المجاهد
كلماتك حضرتك لا تقدر بثمن فجزاك الله كل خير على تشجيعك المستمر لى
وربنا يباركلنا فى تواجدك الغالى والمفيد لنا جميعا





			
				ما رأيك فيما يحدث من حولنا فى الدول الاسلامية من تهاون فى أمور الدين وذلك من البعض ؟؟
وخاصة من بعض الفتيات ؟؟
			
		

اكيد رأيى زى رأى الاغلبية انى بستنكره وبرفضه ... لكن المهم اننا نحاول نغيره لان كل ما قعدنا نتفرج من بعيد الحال هيزداد سوءا ... على الاقل نغير فى نفسنا ونتقن عملنا .. مش اقول انا كويسة خلقا او دينا يبقى خلاص واقعد بقى اقول دة مجرم وكذا وكذا
اما عن الفتيات فدة جزء من الصورة وصراحة الصورة كبيرة اوى فيها الاهل والتعليم والعولمة والتقدم اللى استخدمناه وبنستخدمه غلط وفى ابشع صورة
ما نطلبش حد انه يتغير لوحده لازم نساعده ان الجو اللى حواليه كله يبقى بيشجعه ودة صعب صراحة لكن لو كل واحد قام بدوره هيبقى سهل اوى وخصوصا الناس اللى ادوارها كبيرة ومهمة وفى وضع مسؤلية ...





			
				ما رأيك فى موضوع الصور المسيئة لرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟ هل هى نعمة أم نقمة ؟؟
			
		

الله اعلم لكن هوا اكيد تنبيه ... او اختبار ويارب نكون اده ... فلو نعمة نحسن استخدامها ولو نقمة نبذل ما فى وسعنا لنتصدى للازمة... ويارب ننجح






			
				هل تأكلين الطيور أم ......   لك حرية الاجابة ؟؟؟؟؟

قرأت بالأمس عبارة أعجبتنى تقول :

جنون البقر .. انفلونزا الطيور ....... ربنا يستر على السمك .....
			
		

للاسف لا بس توقفنا بعد دخول المرض مصر يعنى لغاية اول امبارح كنا بنجيب الطيور عادى ... يلاربنا يزيح الازمة ويحفظ المسلمين والعرب جميعا

اما عن التعليق فصراحة صادق جدا  واكمل عليه اننا فى بورسعيد اول ما ظهر مرض انفلونزا الطيور كان فى برضة اخبار عن كذا حادثة عن تلوث وموت اسماك مش عارفة اشاعات صراحة ولا حقيقة 
بس والله لو كدة فعلا ما بقاش فى حاجة نكلها واللى هيتبقى حتى اسعاره هتبقى نار 


شكرا اخى الفاضل على تشريفك الرائع

*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مرحبا بكِ أختى الكريمه ((بسمه)) على كرسى التعارف  .. وهى فرصه عظيمه لنا جميعا .. أن نقترب منكِ .. ونتعرف عليكِ.. أكثر واكثر .. وأنتِ من شخصيات المنتدى المعروف عنها حسن الخلق ...والالتزام .. والأدب الجم .. والوعى الدينى .. الذى نتمنى أن يتصف ويتسم به الفتيات المسلمات  


والأن بعد هذه المقدمه . إسمحى لى أن أطرح عليكِ بعض الأسئله ... داعيا الله ان تلقى قبولك .. واستحسانك ..




1- بما أننى أتشرف بأننا من مدينه واحده ..وبما اننى مغترب عنها منذ نحو العام ونصف.. فهلا حدثتينى عن مدينة بورسعيد الأن .. وهل تغيرت الى الاحسن أم الاسوء . أم بقى الحال كما هو عليه .. وهل لديك افكار معينه للارتقاء بمدينتنا الغاليه؟


2- من المعروف عشق البورسعيديه لتربية الحمام .. فما هو الان حال الناس فى بورسعيد بعد وصول مرض انفلونزا الطيور الى مصر .. وما هى ردود أفعالهم . خصوصا من يعشقون تربية الحمام  .. وهل هناك شائعات قويه عن وصول الفيروس لبورسعيد خصوصا انها مدينه ساحليه . وبمثابة مقصد للطيور المهاجره .. وهل أقلعتى ذات نفسك عن أكل الطيور بأنواعها ؟




3- هل دخلتى كلية الهندسه برغبتك الشخصيه .. ولماذا اخترتى قسم عماره ومجتمعات عمرانيه . وهل لديك احلام او مشروعات فى مجال تخصصك تتمنين تنفيذها على أرض الواقع؟


4- ما هى الصفات التى تتمنين ان تتحلى بها .. أو تزيدى من قدرها فى شخصيتك؟



والأن مع السؤال المعتاد والذى أطرحه على جميع ضيوف كرسى التعارف



املأى الفراغ بالعضو المناسب ((مع مراعاة عدم اختيار المحاور عصفور الشعر.. لملء أى فراغ ))



عضو يعجبك اسمه ..........

عضو تحسه هادىء .........

عضو تتمنى تشوفيه .........

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد 

عضو مشااارك وفعال .......

عضو مجنون شويتين .......


عضو رقيق جدا ..............


عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه 

عضو بسرعة يغضب ........

عضو تحبى تتابعى مواضيعه...

عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى

عضو يحب يجادل كثير 

عضو تحبى تغير اسمه 


مع تحياتى وتقديرى 


خوكى


توت*

----------


## ديدي

منورة الكرسى يا بسمة
اختيار جميل وموفق يابوكى
انا مش هاطول فى الاسئلة علشان اكون ضيف خفيف
1- ماهى حكمتك فى الحياة؟
2- انسان تعتبريه قدوة لكى فى كل شىء؟
3- امنية حلمتى بها ولم تتحقق بعد؟
ربنا يعينك يابسمة
تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أختى الرائعة بسمة أمل
لا تتصورين مدى سعادتى عندما علمت بأنك الضيفة الحالية على كرسى التعارف
فأنت من أجمل وأحب الشخصيات إلى قلب الكثير من أعضاء المنتدى
فأنت أخت فاضلة ورائعة
لأخلاقك الحميدة وأدبك الجم وإتزانك وموضوعيتك
ومشاركاتك الهادئة  وموضوعاتك الهادفة
ولو قمت بملأ الصفحة كلمات الثناء عليك ما وفيتك حقك*
*
أسئلتى لك هى:
1-ما هى الإضافة التى أضافتها دراسة الهندسة إلى شخصيتك؟
2-ما هى أكثر مادة أحببت دراستها فى الكلية حتى الآن؟
3-لو رجعت السنين بك إلى الوراء قليلا ما هى الأشياء التى ستودين أن تفعليها وما هى الأشياء التى ستتجنبيها؟*

----------


## Abdou Basha

*أهلا بيكي يا بسمة..*
*أنا سعيد بتواجدك معانا ..* 
*وربنا يوفقك في مستقبلك إن شاء الله*
*حبيت بس أرحب بيكي، واتابع إجاباتك الجميلة بإذن الله .*
 :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [frame="10 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اليوم موعدنا و عضو جديد علي كرسي التعارف ليكون ضيفنا ونتعرف عليه أكثر
> 
> إنها الباشمهندسة إبنة بورسعيد صاحبة النيو لوك في الروح إنسانة  تضفي بروحها
> 
> الجميلة و الهادئة الجمال و الروعة علي كل ما تكتب و تقول إنها
> 
> بسمة أمل 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواتى الاعزاء  بوكى بوكى وبسمة امل وموضوع جديد فى هذا اللقاء الجميل على كرسى التعارف

تحية شكر وتقدير لكلاكما

وانا اظن ان من يجلس على هذا الكرسى لابد وانه اعطى بلا حدود 

لذا فقد وجب تكريمه وتسليط مزيد من الضوء على كافة الجوانب فى شخصيته الانسانيه

فلتسمحو لى ان ارتكب بعض الاسئله لضيفة اللقاء :4:  


اولا
ان كان امامك انسان تعرفى انه وقت ضيقة يفضل العزلة .. لكن قناعتك ترفض هذا .. الى ايهما تنصاعى ...؟؟؟

ثانيا
احيانا حين ننظر لصفحات العمر .... صفحات عمر اى انسان فينا ....... ننظر اليها بعين رضا .. او السخط او عين خالية من اى تعليق ....

ما هى نظرة بسمة امل لصفحات عمرها الى الان ؟؟؟

ثالثا

 الفرق برؤيتك  الخاصة ... بين التواضع والثقة ............!
او تقدير الذات ؟؟؟

 اخيرا

ماذا عن رؤيتك الخاصه للشعر  اولا ثم .........
لباقى فروع الادب ؟؟؟

اشكرك مقدما على سعة صدرك 

وادعو الله لكما بكل السعاده والتوفيق

محمد سعيد

----------


## daria

بسوم على كرسي التعارف

ايه الجمال دة

على فكرة بسمة من الناس اللى كنت باشوف بس اسمهم استريح نفسيا
وباحسها نسمة كدة خالص

وفعلا الرقة اكتر ما يميزها 

ماشاء الله الاسئلة كتير وربنا يعنيك والله

بس لي عندك سؤال واحد ...

اختاري اي يوم من ايام حياتك
وقوليلي كل الحاجات اللى مش بتحبيها

كل الحاجات يا بسوم 
يعني مثلا 
الشوارع مش نضيفة
الناس بتشتم  :4:  

كل الحاجات 

جاوبي بالتفصيل مع مراعاة الدقة وذكر الامثلة 

دمتِ بخير
إيمان

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> مرحبا بكِ أختى الكريمه ((بسمه)) على كرسى التعارف  .. وهى فرصه عظيمه لنا جميعا .. أن نقترب منكِ .. ونتعرف عليكِ.. أكثر واكثر .. وأنتِ من شخصيات المنتدى المعروف عنها حسن الخلق ...والالتزام .. والأدب الجم .. والوعى الدينى .. الذى نتمنى أن يتصف ويتسم به الفتيات المسلمات  
> 
> 
> والأن بعد هذه المقدمه . إسمحى لى أن أطرح عليكِ بعض الأسئله ... داعيا الله ان تلقى قبولك .. واستحسانك ..
> 
> 
> ...




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بك اخى توت وشكرا جدا على مرورك وردك
وجزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك التى لا استحقها
فهى تعتبر تقدير غالى جدا من شخصية رائعة مثلك





			
				- بما أننى أتشرف بأننا من مدينه واحده ..وبما اننى مغترب عنها منذ نحو العام ونصف.. فهلا حدثتينى عن مدينة بورسعيد الأن .. وهل تغيرت الى الاحسن أم الاسوء . أم بقى الحال كما هو عليه .. وهل لديك افكار معينه للارتقاء بمدينتنا الغاليه؟
			
		

اولا هوا الشرف ليا انا يبقى فى مثال رائع زى حضرتك للبورسعيدية فى المنتدى...
اما عن بورسعيد الان فهى بالتأكيد اجمل مما مضى ولكن صراحة اعتقد ان بعض الجمال مصطنع لانه يرجع الى خطط تنفيذية لاحياء السياحة بعد الغاء المنطقة الحرة .... فبحس انه دواء لمشكلة والله اعلم الدواء دة هيقف امتى لتعود الحالة الى اسوء مما كانت
فى نظرى جمال بورسعيد فى طبيعتها وناسها مش فى قرى سياحية يفتحوها(وقد تزايدت جدا الاعوام الماضية)..
اما عن الافكار فاننا ننمى منطقة الشاطئ ونحافظ على نظافته اكتر لان الضغط عليه بيشوهه فعلا... وتانى حاجة ان الاهالى نفسهم يعيشوا فى مستوى جيد حتى يحافظوا على مدينتهم ودة صراحة فى كل مصر مش فى بورسعيد بس ... لكن توفير العمل لناس مرة واحدة انقطع عنهم تجارتهم اللى كانوا بيعتمدوا عليها هياخد وقت كبير...





			
				2- من المعروف عشق البورسعيديه لتربية الحمام .. فما هو الان حال الناس فى بورسعيد بعد وصول مرض انفلونزا الطيور الى مصر .. وما هى ردود أفعالهم . خصوصا من يعشقون تربية الحمام  .. وهل هناك شائعات قويه عن وصول الفيروس لبورسعيد خصوصا انها مدينه ساحليه . وبمثابة مقصد للطيور المهاجره .. وهل أقلعتى ذات نفسك عن أكل الطيور بأنواعها ؟
			
		

اولا انا معرفش ناس كتير بيربوا حمام من من المحيطين بنا فمقدرش احكم على رد فعلهم لكن افتكر انها صدمة للجميع وخاصة بعد اغلاق معظم محلات بيع الطيور وتوقف السكان عن اكل الطيور ... وانا زى ما قولت توقفت عن اكل الطيور من عدة ايام بعد دخول المرض مصر ... اما عن الشائعات فالحمد لله حتى الان مفيش شائعات قوية ظهرت عن وصول المرض لبورسعيد ... وربنا يستر 





			
				3- هل دخلتى كلية الهندسه برغبتك الشخصيه .. ولماذا اخترتى قسم عماره ومجتمعات عمرانيه . وهل لديك احلام او مشروعات فى مجال تخصصك تتمنين تنفيذها على أرض الواقع؟
			
		

ايوة دخلت هندسة عن رغبة شخصية ... يعنى كان حلمى من زمان فى هندسة وقسم عمارة بالتحديد ... السبب بقى يمكن يرجع لاقتناعى ان عندى تذوق فنى شوية وانى لو دخلت القسم دة هقدر استمتع بالدراسة فيه والسبب التانى انى ما بميلش صراحة للمواد العلمية او الادبية  ... يمكن عقدة نفسية من اسلوب التعليم ليهم فهو مجرد حفظ يمكن لو كان فى معلم مثلا حببنى فى اى منها كنت غيرت طريقى ... لكن انا عشقى الدائم كان للرسم والرياضات فيارب اكون اخترت المجال المناسب.. 
اما عن احلامى فانى اعمل تغيير ودة اكيد حلم كتير مننا ... وانا نفسى فعلا ان يبقى لينا طراز معمارى خاص يقتبسه مننا باقى الدول ويكون متأثر بالحضارة الاسلامية بس مش بشكل صريح يعنى يجمع بين العمارة الحديثة والعمارة الاسلامية ونحاول ننفذ طراز متشابهة لاغلب مبانينا يعنى دلوقتى بنشوف عمارة اخده طراز رومانى وجمبها واحدة على الطراز الاسلامى وبعدين ناطحة سحاب تصدم عينك ... كوكتيل صراحة غريب
واكيد كتير فكروا فى الاسلوب دة لكن التنفيذ نادر صراحة ...بس هل هعرف انفذ الاحلام دى ... الله اعلم
 





			
				4- ما هى الصفات التى تتمنين ان تتحلى بها .. أو تزيدى من قدرها فى شخصيتك؟
			
		

الثقة بالنفس نفسى ازودها فيا بحيث انى اقدر احقق افكار بيها ... يعنى فى ناس من كتر ثقتهم بنفسهم يقدروا يبتكروا افكار جديدة وينفذوها . .. فى قسمنا طبعا مطلوب الحكاية دى اوى سواء فى التصميم او التنفيذ او الاظهار صراحة انا بعتبرها موهبة ونفسى فعلا امتلكها .... 





			
				والأن مع السؤال المعتاد والذى أطرحه على جميع ضيوف كرسى التعارف
			
		

واصعب سؤال على فكرة 







			
				عضو يعجبك اسمه ..........
			
		

جنان الفردوس والدكتورة نسيبة 





			
				عضو تحسه هادىء .........
			
		

نوسة وحنان





			
				عضو تتمنى تشوفيه .........
			
		

كتير ... ماما زوزو ودكتورة نسيبة وانفال وديدى وام احمد وبوكى وبسنت طبعا... 





			
				عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد
			
		

الصعيدى واشرف المجاهد





			
				عضو مشااارك وفعال .......
			
		

عبده باشا وعز الدين واحمد ناصر وحنان وسيد ابراهيم





			
				عضو مجنون شويتين .......
			
		

ملك روحى 






			
				عضو رقيق جدا ..............
			
		

امة الله ودارية





			
				عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه
			
		

اكيد فاضل





			
				عضو بسرعة يغضب ........
			
		

لا مش عارفة دى 





			
				عضو تحبى تتابعى مواضيعه...
			
		

دكتورة نسيبةوالصعيدى  وانفال ويراع  ود جمال 





			
				عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول
			
		

اشجان الليل وميادة ولينا 





			
				عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى
			
		

بنت مصر وسمسمة 





			
				عضو يحب يجادل كثير
			
		

معرفش برضة بس فى كتير 





			
				عضو تحبى تغير اسمه
			
		

just killer 

اكيد انا نسيت كتير بس معلش سماح 
وشكرا جدا اخى عصفور الشعر على تشريفك وردك الجميل*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> منورة الكرسى يا بسمة
> اختيار جميل وموفق يابوكى
> انا مش هاطول فى الاسئلة علشان اكون ضيف خفيف
> 1- ماهى حكمتك فى الحياة؟
> 2- انسان تعتبريه قدوة لكى فى كل شىء؟
> 3- امنية حلمتى بها ولم تتحقق بعد؟
> ربنا يعينك يابسمة
> تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اوى يا عروستنا على ردك الجميل
وانا بفرح اوى لما بشوف اسمك يا ديدى





			
				1- ماهى حكمتك فى الحياة؟
			
		

لا راد لقضاء الله





			
				2- انسان تعتبريه قدوة لكى فى كل شىء؟
			
		

بعد رسول الله مفيش قدوة ليا فى كل حاجة لكن مثلا والدى قدوة ليا فى ذكائه واسلوبه ووالدتى قدوة ليا حسن تعاملها مع الجميع وذكائها الاجتماعى واختى قدوة ليا فى اجتهادها وعزيمتها ... يعنى بعمل كوكتيل 





			
				3- امنية حلمتى بها ولم تتحقق بعد؟
			
		

العمرة لكن لسه ربنا ما اردش 

وجزاكِ الله كل خير يا ديدى على انك نورتى الموضوع*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *أختى الرائعة بسمة أمل
> لا تتصورين مدى سعادتى عندما علمت بأنك الضيفة الحالية على كرسى التعارف
> فأنت من أجمل وأحب الشخصيات إلى قلب الكثير من أعضاء المنتدى
> فأنت أخت فاضلة ورائعة
> لأخلاقك الحميدة وأدبك الجم وإتزانك وموضوعيتك
> ومشاركاتك الهادئة  وموضوعاتك الهادفة
> ولو قمت بملأ الصفحة كلمات الثناء عليك ما وفيتك حقك*
> *
> أسئلتى لك هى:
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذى الفاضل احمد ناصر
انا ايضا لا استطيع ان اعبر عن مدى سعادتى وفخرى بان حضرتك شرفت الموضوع
كما لا استطيع ان اعبر عن شكرى عن كلماتك التى استكثرها على نفسى
فجزاك الله كل خير على تشجيعك للجميع





			
				1-ما هى الإضافة التى أضافتها دراسة الهندسة إلى شخصيتك؟
			
		

حسنتنى جدا فى موضوع تنظيم الوقت لان انا من النوع اللى بذاكر فى اخر ساعات وخصوصا لو مادة ما بحبهاش باجلها لغاية ما اضطر انى اذاكرها ...هوا انا كدة كدة بخلصها الحمد لله لكن بعد ضغط عصبى لضيق الوقت ... 
لما بعمل كدة بقى دلوقتى مابيخرجش الشغل بشكل كويس لان الاستعجال بيبوظ كل حاجة لكن دلوقتى الحمد لله فى تحسن كبير 






			
				2-ما هى أكثر مادة أحببت دراستها فى الكلية حتى الآن؟
			
		

كذا مادة صراحة بس اكترهم الانشاء المعمارى وهى مادة بنحول فيها اى رسم تصميمى لحاجة ممكن تتنفذ يعنى نحدد اماكن الاعمدة وابعاد كل نقطة فى الشغل ومواد التشطيب يعنى هيا مهمة جدا صراحة واخدناها كل ترم لحد دلوقتى بس كل ترم بناخد مشاريع اكبر واعقد 
وكمان كنت بحب جدا مادة تاريخ العمارة الاسلامية لان احنا كل ترم بناخد تاريخ العمارة فى عصر معين فكان اجمل عصر فعلا الاسلامى تحس فيه بالذكاء فى استغلال المواد لتحقيق احسن راحة للانسان وفى نفس الوقت الحفاظ على الخصوصية....





			
				3-لو رجعت السنين بك إلى الوراء قليلا ما هى الأشياء التى ستودين أن تفعليها وما هى الأشياء التى ستتجنبيها؟
			
		

معرفش فعلا يعنى الحمد لله مفيش حاجات كتير بندم عليها بس يمكن كنت حافظت على بعض الصديقات اللى ضاعوا منى مع انشغالات كل واحد فينا 

شكرا جدا اخى احمد على ردك الجميل اللى هبروزة واعلقه ...*

----------


## فاضــل

كلما قرأت اسمها توارد على خاطري بلسم الأمل إضافة إلى البسمة و التي هي اسم على مسمى

بسمة أمل تعني لي وجود الأمل في مستقبل افضل .. في جيل افضل .. في خلق افضل .. في افق افضل و اوسع

عندما ينسجم ظاهر الفرد مع باطنه .. كلامه مع فعله .. هواياته مع دراساته .. ميوله مع اهتماماته فهنا نحن أمام نسيج جميل يحوي جمال النقش و دقة النسج

كلمات احببت ان أدلي بها لمن أراها كتابا مفتوحا عنوانه الصدق و محتواه البراءة .. و مع تصفح الكتاب فقد وجدت إجابات لما يمكن أن يخطر بالبال من أسئلة

تحية على قدر الصدق 

و تهنئة على  قدر البراءة .. ادامهما الله لك و بارك لك فيهما

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *أهلا بيكي يا بسمة..*
> *أنا سعيد بتواجدك معانا ..* 
> *وربنا يوفقك في مستقبلك إن شاء الله*
> *حبيت بس أرحب بيكي، واتابع إجاباتك الجميلة بإذن الله .*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بك يا عبده باشا نورت الموضوع 
وانا اسعد بتواجدى وسط هذة الاسرة الجميلة المترابطة
وجزاك الله كل خير على ردك وكلماتك الجميلة
وشكراااااا
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواتى الاعزاء  بوكى بوكى وبسمة امل وموضوع جديد فى هذا اللقاء الجميل على كرسى التعارف
> 
> تحية شكر وتقدير لكلاكما
> 
> وانا اظن ان من يجلس على هذا الكرسى لابد وانه اعطى بلا حدود 
> 
> لذا فقد وجب تكريمه وتسليط مزيد من الضوء على كافة الجوانب فى شخصيته الانسانيه
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذى الفاضل محمد سعيد
اود ان التقط صورة للشاشة وبها اسم حضرتك فى الموضوع
فحضرتك من الشخصيات المميزة التى تتميز بعطائها الذى لا ينفذ واخلاقها العالية
ويارب فعلا اكون قد بذلت ما استحق عليه الجلوس على هذا الكرسى






			
				اولا
ان كان امامك انسان تعرفى انه وقت ضيقة يفضل العزلة .. لكن قناعتك ترفض هذا .. الى ايهما تنصاعى ...؟؟؟
			
		

انا فعلا قناعتى قد ترفض وذلك حبا فى مساعدة من امامى  لكن دائما اتذكر اننى لو كنت فى ضيقه سأتمنى ان اجلس مع نفسى اولا لاحدد موقفى واراجع افكارى وافرج على احزانى لنفسى ثم بعد ذلك قد احتاج الى من يخفف عنى ... فاحب ان اعامل الناس بالمثل حتى لو لم احب ذلك ولكن عقلى يحكم على ان انفذه...





			
				ثانيا
احيانا حين ننظر لصفحات العمر .... صفحات عمر اى انسان فينا ....... ننظر اليها بعين رضا .. او السخط او عين خالية من اى تعليق ....
			
		

ليست نظرة سخط كاملة او رضا كاملة ولكن قد نقول ان اغلب هذه النظرة امل ... امل فى ان اتمكن من كتابة صفحات افضل لى وللآخرين ...






			
				 الفرق برؤيتك  الخاصة ... بين التواضع والثقة ............!
او تقدير الذات ؟؟؟
			
		


التواضع فى نظرى هو التحكم فى رغبة النفس فى التباهى باى شىء تتميز فيه وهذة الرغبة موجودة فى انفسنا جميعا ولكن المتواضع هو الذى يتحكم فيها ... وصراحة هى قدرة عالية جدا ان تتحكم فى هذة الرغبة  كل الوقت...
اما الثقة فهى ان تعترف لنفسك بقدراتها وتستخدم هذا الاعتراف فى تحقيق المزيد من الانجازات دون التباهى على الناس
ولا يوجد تعارض بين المعنيين فهناك من ينجز ويتباهى بانجازه او يحتفظ به  دون ان يمرره على نفسه فتجده متباهى او متواضع بدون ثقة ..... لكن المحظوظ اللى يجمع بين التواضع والثقة





			
				 اخيرا

ماذا عن رؤيتك الخاصه للشعر  اولا ثم .........
لباقى فروع الادب ؟؟؟
			
		

انا على الرغم من تضائل قدراتى فى اللغة  لكن ساعات بحس ان الشعر صادق جدا لدرجة انك تفهمه بددون مجهود .... فانا بعتبر الشعر وسيلة لتهدئة اعصابى وتنقية افكارى وخصوصا لو حسيت ان الشعر بيتكلم بلسانى وبيعبر عن افكارى...

الادب بشكل عام وسيلة لتوصيل افكار او مشاعر بطريقة تمتعك فلا تشعر انك تاخدها بطريقة مباشرة لكن المشاعر او النصيحة تترسب فى عقلك بهدوء ....

دة فهمى او استخدامى للادب يعنى واكيد صورتى مش كاملة بس على مقدار فهمي... 

شكرا جدا استاذ محمد على ردك ومرورك وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> بسوم على كرسي التعارف
> 
> ايه الجمال دة
> 
> على فكرة بسمة من الناس اللى كنت باشوف بس اسمهم استريح نفسيا
> وباحسها نسمة كدة خالص
> 
> وفعلا الرقة اكتر ما يميزها 
> 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ايه يا ايمان النور دة 
والكلام الجميل زيك 
شكرا جدا يا وربنا ما يحرمنيش من اخت رائعة ومميزة زيك





			
				اختاري اي يوم من ايام حياتك
وقوليلي كل الحاجات اللى مش بتحبيها

كل الحاجات يا بسوم 
يعني مثلا 
الشوارع مش نضيفة
الناس بتشتم  
كل الحاجات
			
		

انا فى اكيد كذا حاجة بتضايقنى لكن اللى بيحرقلى دمى بجد التأخر فى المواعيد سواء من صديقاتى او من الدكاترة والمعيدين .... احنا ممكن الدكتور عندنا يتاخر بالساعتين واحنا ماشاء الله بنقعد مستنينه  اما لو استنينا تلت ساعات وماجاش بنبدأ بقى نقلق ونجيب نمرته نتصل بيها  نسأله حضرتك جاى ولا لا ولو جاى يبقى هنستناه ساعة بقى كمان والله بجد دة بيحصل فعلا... احنا بقى عندنا صبر وتبلد غير عادى 
اما المعيدين فعلشان لسه بيبدؤا حياتهم فبيتاخروا ساعة ساعة ونص بالكتير يعنى منضبطين 
ودة فى قسمنا بس على فكرة معرفش ليه بس بيقولوا علينا قسم رايق 
وما بحبش برضة ان حد يستقل بمجهودك يعنى ممكن لو مقدر مجهودى بس مش عاجبة شغلى عادى ما اضايقش لكن انه ما يبقاش حاسس بالمجهود اصلا ... اتنرفز 
وايه كمان ... اكيد ما بحبش الخناقات يعنى كل حاجة احنا متفقين انها تضايق فى حياتنا اليومية ... وبس

شكرا يا ايمان على وجودك الجميل
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> كلما قرأت اسمها توارد على خاطري بلسم الأمل إضافة إلى البسمة و التي هي اسم على مسمى
> 
> بسمة أمل تعني لي وجود الأمل في مستقبل افضل .. في جيل افضل .. في خلق افضل .. في افق افضل و اوسع
> 
> عندما ينسجم ظاهر الفرد مع باطنه .. كلامه مع فعله .. هواياته مع دراساته .. ميوله مع اهتماماته فهنا نحن أمام نسيج جميل يحوي جمال النقش و دقة النسج
> 
> كلمات احببت ان أدلي بها لمن أراها كتابا مفتوحا عنوانه الصدق و محتواه البراءة .. و مع تصفح الكتاب فقد وجدت إجابات لما يمكن أن يخطر بالبال من أسئلة
> 
> تحية على قدر الصدق 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صراحة يا استاذ فاضل انا لم اكن اتوقع وجود مزيج عالى من الاخلاق والادب والنجاح والذكاء والطيبة وحسن التصرف و... و... وكل الصفات الرائعة الا بعدما رأيت حضرتك وقرأت مواضيعك وارائك التى اقدرها واحترمها كثيرا 
وان شخصية مميزة مثلك توجه لى هذه الكلمات فهذا شرف عظيم 
فشكرا جدا استاذى الكريم على كلماتك التى استكثرها على نفسي وجزاك الله كل خير على تشجيعك
اعتذر عن ضعف فصاحتى وفعلا هذا موقف من المواقف التى اتمنى فيها ان اكون افصح لاعبر عن كل ما اريد قوله
شكرا لك على تشريفك الموضوع واتمنى اناكون دائما عند حسن ظن حضرتك بى
وبارك الله لنا فيك*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

بسمه امل >>>>>> من يوم ما سجلت فى المنتدى وانا عجبني الاسم جدا 

ولما كنت بقرأ مواضيعلك كنت وردودك ومشاركاتك كنت بكون اسعد 

انا مش هطول عليكي فى أسألتى 

1ـ بسمة امل ما يعني لكي هذا الاسم وهل فعلا تبتسمي دائما بسمة امل ؟
2ـ هل فقدتى يوما الامل ؟ ولماذا ؟
3ـ عضو/ة  فى المنتدى بتحبي تشوفى رددوه او مشاركته فى موضوعك اول ما تشوفيه تقولى الحمد لله انك جيت ؟ مين ؟
4ـ عضو/ة مشترك فى المنتدى بس تواجده ضعيف وعايزه تقوليله نفسى اشوف تواجدك وتفاعلاتك ؟ مين 
5ـ عضو/ة اول ما تشوفى مشاركتة تقولى يااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ريتك ما جيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مين 
كفايه كده

----------


## ابن النيل 2004

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخت الكريمة / بسمة أمل 

عرفتك فتاة مسلمة ملتزمة و هادئة و محبوبة من جميع الأعضاء بالمنتدى ....
و كلما رأيتك اسمك أو مشاركة لك ... استبشرت بالأمل .....
أتيت لأحييك و أقول لك إنك منورة الكرسي بوجودك 
و أنا أتابع الأسئلة و إجاباتك الجميلة ....
أخوكم / أبو عبد الرحمن

----------


## نوسة

*بسمة امل اسم جميل لانسانة اجمل
محبوبة من الكل  .. فعلا انتى تميزت بحسن الخلق 
والادب الجم و التزامك وحبك للخير .. 
ورجاحة عقلك.. ورقة طبعك  
انا داخلة احيكى ومش هسال بل اكتفيت وساكتفى باسئلة اخواتى وردودك الجميلة 
واسمحيلى اقدملك باقة الورد ومعها كل حبى لك 

*

----------


## بسمة أمل

:hey:  


> بسمه امل >>>>>> من يوم ما سجلت فى المنتدى وانا عجبني الاسم جدا 
> 
> ولما كنت بقرأ مواضيعلك كنت وردودك ومشاركاتك كنت بكون اسعد 
> 
> انا مش هطول عليكي فى أسألتى 
> 
> 1ـ بسمة امل ما يعني لكي هذا الاسم وهل فعلا تبتسمي دائما بسمة امل ؟
> 2ـ هل فقدتى يوما الامل ؟ ولماذا ؟
> 3ـ عضو/ة  فى المنتدى بتحبي تشوفى رددوه او مشاركته فى موضوعك اول ما تشوفيه تقولى الحمد لله انك جيت ؟ مين ؟
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخى علاء على مرورك الرائع وعلى ردك الجميل





			
				1ـ بسمة امل ما يعني لكي هذا الاسم وهل فعلا تبتسمي دائما بسمة امل ؟
			
		

انا اتمنى طبعا وبحاول بس اكيد مش دايما ببقى مبتسمة لان بيجى على الانسان فترات احباط كتيير





			
				2ـ هل فقدتى يوما الامل ؟ ولماذا ؟
			
		

انا مش فاكرة موقف محدد لكن لما الانسان يتوقع فى اللى حواليه الخير وما يلقهوش اكيد بيفقد الامل ولو مؤقتا ....





			
				3ـ عضو/ة  فى المنتدى بتحبي تشوفى رددوه او مشاركته فى موضوعك اول ما تشوفيه تقولى الحمد لله انك جيت ؟ مين ؟
			
		

الصعيدى واحمد ناصر وبسنت وفاضل وانفال .... كل الاعضاء والله بس خايفة تقول انى بهرب من الاسئلة 





			
				4ـ عضو/ة مشترك فى المنتدى بس تواجده ضعيف وعايزه تقوليله نفسى اشوف تواجدك وتفاعلاتك ؟ مين
			
		

كتيير بس انا متأكدة ان فى ظروف منعاهم فربنا يعينهم...





			
				5ـ عضو/ة اول ما تشوفى مشاركتة تقولى يااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ريتك ما جيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مين
			
		

هههههههه سؤال صعب بس بجد مفيش حد بكره مشاركاته يعنى طول ما بيحب المنتدى وبيفيدالجميع وبيلتزم باداب الحوار  فاكيد انا بفرح بمشاركاته 

وشكرا جدا اخى الكريم على اسئلتك الحلوة ويارب اكونما اهربتش اوى من الاجابة*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الأخت الكريمة / بسمة أمل 
> 
> عرفتك فتاة مسلمة ملتزمة و هادئة و محبوبة من جميع الأعضاء بالمنتدى ....
> و كلما رأيتك اسمك أو مشاركة لك ... استبشرت بالأمل .....
> أتيت لأحييك و أقول لك إنك منورة الكرسي بوجودك 
> و أنا أتابع الأسئلة و إجاباتك الجميلة ....
> أخوكم / أبو عبد الرحمن


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شرفت الموضوع بجد اخى عبد الرحمن ونورته
وكلماتك كثيرة جدا على فانا التى استبشر الامل كلما قرات مواضيعك وارائك الواعية
فجزاك الله كل خير على مرورك الكريم وعلى تحيتك الغالية*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *بسمة امل اسم جميل لانسانة اجمل
> محبوبة من الكل  .. فعلا انتى تميزت بحسن الخلق 
> والادب الجم و التزامك وحبك للخير .. 
> ورجاحة عقلك.. ورقة طبعك  
> انا داخلة احيكى ومش هسال بل اكتفيت وساكتفى باسئلة اخواتى وردودك الجميلة 
> واسمحيلى اقدملك باقة الورد ومعها كل حبى لك 
> 
> *



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلاااااا بيكى يا نوسة
فرحت اوى بمروركم وردك الجميل
والكلمات الكتيرة عليا كالعادة 
وبشكرك جداااا على اغلى باقة ورد شوفتها
ادامك اللى لى وللجميع اختا غالية رائعة فى كل شىء 
ووفقك الله فى كل ما تفعلين*

----------


## فاليريا

*بسمة امل ...واسم يحمل معني اجمل واجمل ...
انا حسالك سوال صغنن ...
لو اديتك فرشاة والوان وامامك جدار ابيض وقلتلك ارسمي رسمة واكتبي تحتها عبارة 
حترسمي ايه وحتكتبي ايه ؟؟*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل الشكر لك بسمة أمل أجهدناكي و أمتعتينا بردودك المتزنة الهادئة

و كل الشكر لكم أخواني و أخواتي علي تواجدكم الجميل الذي يبعث

روح الألفة و المودة بيننا و يزيد من تعميق الصلات بيننا البعض 

***************************

إن شاء الله في إنتظار ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف ستعلن عنه أم أحمد 

فإلي الملتقي بإذن الله و دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *بسمة امل ...واسم يحمل معني اجمل واجمل ...
> انا حسالك سوال صغنن ...
> لو اديتك فرشاة والوان وامامك جدار ابيض وقلتلك ارسمي رسمة واكتبي تحتها عبارة 
> حترسمي ايه وحتكتبي ايه ؟؟*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بيكِ يا فاليريا نورتى الموضوع 
والحمد لله ان الاسم عجبك 
عن سؤالك فانا اول حاجة برسمها لما بحب ارسم ااى منظر طبيعى وخصوصا يبقى فيه بحر او نهر وشجر ولو رسمت حاجة كدة فافتكر انى هكتب سبحان الله انه خلقلنا الجمال دة كله اللى لو اهتمينا اننا نتأمل فيه هيعجبنا اكتر من اىى رسمة بتمثله  
وشكرا على سؤالك الجميل *

----------


## حسام عمر

الأخت الفاضله 


بسمه امل

ردودك الرائعه اسعدتني جدا


و معلش انا جيت متأخر


واتمنى لكى دائم الصلاح والفلاح

----------


## احمدعمران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------

